# sticky



## smokindrinking (Nov 18, 2010)

Whats the difference between grilling pork and pork sticky? New and not sure


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 18, 2010)

First off a sticky is just a name that we use for something that we like to keep out there for teaching purposes. It's like a sticky note. We use them for little bits of infomation that others might need. Now grilling is of course a method of cooking that alot of us do also. After all you would really get tired of smoking everything anyway.


----------



## eman (Nov 18, 2010)

I think he went to the pork forum and saw the sub catagories.

grilling pork selecting your meat and pork stickys


----------

